# Your Favorite doses for test prop, tren ace, and mast prop cycle??



## Atilla (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey guys, About to start another cycle with test prop tren ace and mast prop! whats your favorite doses y'all have ran with this combo and for how long?? Let me know what doses y'all liked the best! 

Thanks


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 1, 2015)

Depends on if you've ran it before or not. Give us some insight on this cycle... Length, doses, your AI, etc.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 1, 2015)

I ran mast prop 100mg every other day, 50mg tren ace every day, and 150mg test prop every other day and loved it


----------



## Maijah (Jan 1, 2015)

Never ran tren, but I love prop @ 100 mgs ed


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you ran tren before? If not I'd definitely start on the lower side and work up depending on how well you do with it.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll give you my first cycle dosage.. Prop 100mg, tren A 525mg, mast 600mg, pinned every day for 9 weeks...


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 2, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> I'll give you my first cycle dosage.. Prop 100mg, tren A 525mg, mast 600mg, pinned every day for 9 weeks...





That's 3 grams of tren and 4 grams of mast and 700 mg of test. Are you sure you have your numbers right?


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 2, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> That's 3 grams of tren and 4 grams of mast and 700 mg of test. Are you sure you have your numbers right?



That's what I was wondering. Was a bit confused


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 2, 2015)

No, lol... Let's try again... 700mg prop, 525mg tren, 600mg mast, WEEK....


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 2, 2015)

IronSoul said:


> That's what I was wondering. Was a bit confused



Like you guys never made a typo....:32 (14):


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 2, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> Like you guys never made a typo....:32 (14):



Lol I've made plenty brother and way too many bad autocorrects


----------



## MoneyShot (Jan 3, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> No, lol... Let's try again... 700mg prop, 525mg tren, 600mg mast, WEEK....



Way too much for a first cycle. Results would have been practically the same on 1/3 those doses


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2015)

I ran this cycle but with long esters.test c 750mg tren e 600mg mast e 400mg...Add some var or drol and u have one of the best cycles out there


----------

